

Google installs giant Nexus S - dave1619
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/23/giant-nexus-s/

======
zacharypinter
I wonder how much something like this would cost if produced in bulk. I would
love to run some of the iPad apps as a digital whiteboard.

~~~
zck
Microsoft Surface sells for $12,500:
[http://www.microsoft.com/surface/en/us/Pages/HowToBuy/HowToB...](http://www.microsoft.com/surface/en/us/Pages/HowToBuy/HowToBuy.aspx)
. It's only 30 inches, but you're also getting software when you buy it.

~~~
bkudria
I'm pretty sure you can't actually buy them, any more. I know someone who
tried.

~~~
younata
my university acquired one this past fall. Not sure if it was donated
(probably) or the CS department just decided "we want one" and got it.

Right now, it just sits in a corner on the third floor of our CS building,
waiting for people to come buy and play chess or whatever. It's not used much.

------
yellowbkpk
When walking through Building 43 on Google's campus for the Summer of Code
Mentor's Summit I saw a version of this for the Nexus One. It was powered off
but it looked like it responded to touch as well.

~~~
martey
The second paragraph of the TechCrunch article states that "unlike the giant
Nexus Ones that Google produced last year, which just played a looping video
of the UI, this giant Nexus S _actually works_."

------
dstein
Touchscreen sensitive computer monitors are way overdue. They've had them in
Kiosks forever, and I could never understand why they never tried building
monitors with that functionality built right in. I want a Star Trek console
already!!

~~~
lunaru
Microsoft and their various 3rd party hardware vendors have been selling
Windows 7 with touch screen monitors for a very long time now. Of course, no
one really knows that because they're usually just sitting there at the local
Fry's with no interest.

------
Fateasy
Would be cool to play Angry Birds on that!

------
billmcneale
Great, more Android fragmentation.

------
AndrewMoffat
HELLO!? WHAT, I CAN'T HEAR YOU, I'M AT BEST BUY! WHAT? I SAID I'M AT BEST BUY!
NO IT'S RUBBISH!

edit>> <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYLMk8xplqw>

~~~
AdamGibbins
"This video contains content from Channel 4, who has blocked it in your
country on copyright grounds."

I'm in the UK :(

